
Show HN: Topic modeling over Paul Graham's essays - futureishere
https://github.com/futureUnsure/pg-essay-lda
======
sutee
Negativity (Mean, Meanness, Patents) ... did you filter out cases where mean
was used in a statistical sense?

~~~
futureishere
That's a really good point! No, I did not, although in hindsight I should have
had thought about that. As I had mentioned in the README, the modeling perhaps
is not very high quality, but I surely do hope to make it better once I get
some free time. Thanks for your suggestion! Means a lot :-)

------
futureishere
So, I guess the post has been sort of banned from HN as I cannot see it either
on Hacker News trending/new/show pages. It was trending on the front page for
quite some time, just sometime ago (so obviously it wasn't downvoted into
oblivion). I guess I will have to live with that :(

------
camillomiller
People, are you seriously this crazy about Paul Graham here? I really don't
get it. Hacker News is like some sort of PG echo chamber.

"Background: Paul Graham is probably one of the most influential technology
pundit[s] of our times." SERIOUSLY? Small hint: he's not.

~~~
futureishere
Hey! I am sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. It was definitely not my
intention to eulogize Paul Graham unnecessarily. I wrote that out of
sincerity, I genuinely feel that his essays have been highly educational for
me, and for a lot of my friends as well. Maybe his essays have not had the
same effect on you, and a lot of other people. I guess if enough people
complain about it, I'd edit that line out of the README, no questions asked.

I'd also like to add that I mentioned, "one of the.." and "pundit[s]" implying
that there are many others who'd be in the club, and Paul Graham isn't the
_only_ or _most influential_. Hope that helps!

~~~
camillomiller
Don't get me wrong, what you've done is cool, and everybody's free to just
love this or that "pundit" (PG is a lot of things, but I wouldn't call him a
pundit). It's just that here on HN sometimes PG's writing's treated like the
fifth Gospel. Sorry if it came out harsher than I wanted, I had a hard day
with a hard client. :)

~~~
futureishere
No worries, I totally understand :-)

